# Preaching Through Ephesians



## Clark-Tillian (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm currently preaching through Ephesians. Began in January and it'll take about a year. Easily. It's proven exhilarating and exhausting. I think I could finish the series and began in Ephesians 1:1 the next week, reboot the entire process, preach an entirely different set of messages, and still prove exegetically faithful. Wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience. The way Paul weaves the sentences and themes together is rather like a snowball rolling down a mountain--it never stops and gets larger with each rotation. I'm finding that a "review" is needed continually. It is a fascinating book.


----------



## MW (Jul 28, 2016)

I preached through it a verse or two at a time, and still felt I was leaving out important insights. If I have the opportunity to go through the epistle again I would like to pay more attention to its eschatology.


----------

